# Lyft app doesn't work



## 7Miles (Dec 17, 2014)

Poor connectivity it says. I stuck in Drive mode and can't change it. I tried delete/re-install app, same thing.
Does it work for you ?


----------



## Ghwwe72 (Sep 23, 2016)

7Miles said:


> Poor connectivity it says. I stuck in Drive mode and can't change it. I tried delete/re-install app, same thing.
> Does it work for you ?


I am experiencing the same issue


----------



## 7Miles (Dec 17, 2014)

Are you in San Diego area?


----------



## GoLeftCurtis (Aug 11, 2015)

Not working in Laguna Niguel, CA either


----------



## Ghwwe72 (Sep 23, 2016)

I'm in Boston having the same issue


----------



## autofill (Apr 1, 2016)

I'm guessing Uber hacked their network. Another brilliant way to shut down competition.


----------



## Luber4.9 (Nov 25, 2015)

Mine is down


----------



## Jimmy Bernat (Apr 12, 2016)

I'm in Denver and I'm getting a server error

This morning it said my registration was rejected , which doesn't expire till May 2017 and they approved in May 2016

It was down for about 20 minutes and now seems to be working but it still says my registration was rejected but lets me go online . It errors out when I try to reload a pic of my registration .

Earnings aren't available


----------



## 7Miles (Dec 17, 2014)

I woke up with 93 % acceptance rate, down from 100% overnight. Now app is not working.
You guys use AT&T?


----------



## Ghwwe72 (Sep 23, 2016)

I am on Verizon I don't think it's related to the phone I think it's something with the network itself hopefully lyft will have it fixed soon


----------



## Jimmy Bernat (Apr 12, 2016)

I got acceptance rating low alerts on my couple of request this morning even though i'm at 100% 

I use Verizon and Tmobile problem is on both

It's a lyft issue not wireless carrier problem 

Lots of lyft problems today , must be a server issue


----------



## Lilmsmisses (Aug 25, 2016)

Mine down too... Guess I will take the afternoon off.


----------



## Jimmy Bernat (Apr 12, 2016)

It's working now with some payment history glitches and weird warnings about documents but now I can take rides .
I bet it will be working in your area soon too


----------



## JoeJoseph (Nov 18, 2014)

Mine isn't working I am checking my hourly guarantees for today lol


----------



## Fresnouber (Jun 21, 2016)

Mine is down. In Fresno California. Can't log in


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Can't log into the dashboard. It's telling me there is an upstream connect error and to disconnect/reset before headers. I'll get right on it....


----------



## 7Miles (Dec 17, 2014)

Make Lyft app great again !


----------



## Havoc (Nov 10, 2016)

Ditto


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

Chicago suburbs/Sprint/Android: Lyft Server keeps saying that it can't connect, when attempting to go into or out of driver mode. Have to keep trying repeatedly. No drivers showing within 20 minutes of my location, but only 1 Lyft Ride the past 3 hours. I'm done for today! 

Actually, this problem started Monday, but was so sporadic that it didn't seem like a big deal. But number of PINGS per hour has been consistently low. Even in areas where I can rely on picking up certain passengers at certain times. 

Lyft keeps adding more complexity to their I.T. routines (i.e. Scheduled Rides) but they now seem to be in over their heads. When Lyft introduced the non-functional "Destination Filter" last Spring, it was obvious that the company's technical people weren't up to the task.


----------



## 7Miles (Dec 17, 2014)

It's working now for me. 
I am at the San Diego/ Tijuana border so connectivity might have been a real problem except it didn't work this morning at home either.
Btw, while I was waiting , they brought in a bus for illegals to point of entry. Never seen one before. 
Anyways, the app is working now. Hallelujah!


----------



## Lilmsmisses (Aug 25, 2016)

Mine working now too... But still going to take a break... Out since 4am


----------



## Havoc (Nov 10, 2016)

Seems to be working here now also


----------



## DriverPsycho (Jul 27, 2016)

7Miles said:


> View attachment 75652
> It's working now for me.
> I am at the San Diego/ Tijuana border so connectivity might have been a real problem except it didn't work this morning at home either.
> Btw, while I was waiting , they brought in a bus for illegals to point of entry. Never seen one before.
> Anyways, the app is working now. Hallelujah!


LOLZ !!! They might need a ride to Tijuana


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Jimmy Bernat said:


> I got acceptance rating low alerts on my couple of request this morning even though i'm at 100%
> 
> I use Verizon and Tmobile problem is on both
> 
> ...


Last night I accidentally had Waze still on, and it SUDDENLY starts routing me somewhere telling me I'm in a Lyft ride

...THEN, a few seconds LATER, a ping comes thru, TO the aforementioned location, complete with "low acceptance warning" (nonsense, btw, I was and still am at 100%)

Also, said ping is kinda-frozen and I barely manage to get it to accept after multiple taps

No it wasn't a low rated troublemaker or far at all. But the implications are disturbing nonetheless. Autoaccept?????


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

7Miles said:


> View attachment 75652
> 
> I am at the San Diego/ Tijuana
> 
> Btw, while I was waiting , they brought in a bus for illegals to point of entry. Never seen one before.


TRUMP BUS?

Already?


----------



## Lilmsmisses (Aug 25, 2016)

Yes...


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Wow.

Take a hint, Lyft : readily admitting the problem is NOT good strategy

Not when your introduce new ones every.single.week.

Get beta testers in third world countries to run a few thousand spoofed rides on each new version pre-release already... then hire a few mailmen and bus drivers to run "real ride" simulations... if *I* catch several bugs a week, imagine what budgeting a lousy $1k/week in India (rough telecoms condition testing) & Kenya (ideal-world telecoms conditions) could do....

And that's WITHOUT paying exploitative wages, mind. Start pushing the limits, and you can have LEGIONS of commuters running simulated rides for a nickel or so while they're on the bus or walking to school/work/market/etc


----------



## don simon (Nov 17, 2016)

Yesterday all my lyft requests were cancelled by the rider or the ride just dissapeared before pick up.

I am still waiting an answer from Lyft what is the problem.

Is Lyft working now? I am in Boulder.


----------



## Stan07 (Oct 10, 2016)

don simon said:


> I am still waiting an answer from Lyft what is the problem.


 Good luck!


----------



## Jimmy Bernat (Apr 12, 2016)

Lyft was working fine in Denver as of about 2pm


----------



## don simon (Nov 17, 2016)

Now at dia lot. My lyft app is tilted.


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

Lyft is making some changes to the configuration for assigning drivers and it's not good. I had a friend in my car this morning who requested a ride twice. I'm sitting right next to him and it picked other drivers much further away.

He immediately cancel the request both times and simply paid me cash for taking him to the airport.


----------



## LEAFdriver (Dec 28, 2014)

don simon said:


> Yesterday all my lyft requests were cancelled by the rider or the ride just dissapeared before pick up.
> 
> I am still waiting an answer from Lyft what is the problem.
> 
> Is Lyft working now? I am in Boulder.


Had the same problem here in Chicago yesterday. But I did get these 2 text messages earlier in the day.

And then later....got 2 incoming pings that just disappeared before I could accept....and also an accepted request that did not alert me at ALL that it was canceled. Found out AFTER I got to the pickup location. 












AllenChicago said:


> Lyft is making some changes to the configuration for assigning drivers and it's not good. I had a friend in my car this morning who requested a ride twice. I'm sitting right next to him and it picked other drivers much further away.
> 
> He immediately cancel the request both times and simply paid me cash for taking him to the airport.


It's been this way for a long time now. It's not like Uber where the closest driver gets the ping.


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

LEAFdriver said:


> *It's been this way for a long time now. It's not like Uber where the closest driver gets the ping*.


That Sucks! Just sent an e-mail to Lyft support to get their official explanation of how Drivers and Passengers are paired. Hopefully, I won't receive a bunch of "A sophisticated algorithm..." B.S.. response.


----------



## Stan07 (Oct 10, 2016)

AllenChicago said:


> That Sucks! Just sent an e-mail to Lyft support to get their official explanation of how Drivers and Passengers are paired.


Good Afternoon Allen,

Thank you for reaching out us today and for being a valued member of the Lyft community!

As it turns out, we operate a pair to pair transportation this also means that at all times we try to peer drivers to the one closest in proximity to the passenger.

So at times we are going to have cases where the drivers receive a request that's far out like 90 minutes away but base on the availability of drivers you might be the one closet in the proximity that will receive the request.

We understand that our drivers do have concerns about the situation, which is why we constantly work to hire new drivers on our platform thus eliminating the travel time to pick up a passenger.

So if you don't accept these ride you can be faced with performance issues that we will be unable to make any adjustment to.

Hopefully, that cleared some things up.

Warm regards,

Moshe

Lyft Representative


----------



## LEAFdriver (Dec 28, 2014)

AllenChicago said:


> That Sucks! Just sent an e-mail to Lyft support to get their official explanation of how Drivers and Passengers are paired. Hopefully, I won't receive a bunch of "A sophisticated algorithm..." B.S.. response.


Yes...I'd like to hear their response too. I can't remember where I read it...here or on Lyft's site....but something about rides being 'evenly distributed amongst available drivers'.

But I know for a fact that it CAN'T be the closest driver....because it happened to me a couple months ago. Picked up a pax who requested Lyft Line (before I decided to not accept them anymore) and found out pax was going to the airport. I informed him why this was not a good choice and he should cancel and re-request a reg Lyft. So he did. 3-4 more requests later.... he got assigned back to me as his driver! (Had to cancel quickly on the other drivers).

I felt bad....because picking up a 2nd ping might have taken less time and trouble that re-requesting a new ride. But it eventually came back to me.

Maybe this is Lyft's method of avoiding pax 'flagging' down a driver? (aka: like Taxi pax are allowed to do?) I dunno what their reasoning is really...so I'd like to see what their official response is.


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

Stan07 said:


> Good Afternoon Allen,
> 
> Thank you for reaching out us today and for being a valued member of the Lyft community!
> 
> ...


Thanks Moshe! That's just the answer I've been praying for... NOT! I'm awaiting a SECOND opinion. Good luck in your new job next year.
-Allen


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

LEAFdriver said:


> Yes...I'd like to hear their response too. I can't remember where I read it...here or on Lyft's site....but something about rides being 'evenly distributed amongst available drivers'.
> 
> But I know for a fact that it CAN'T be the closest driver....because it happened to me a couple months ago. Picked up a pax who requested Lyft Line (before I decided to not accept them anymore) and found out pax was going to the airport. I informed him why this was not a good choice and he should cancel and re-request a reg Lyft. So he did. 3-4 more requests later.... he got assigned back to me as his driver! (Had to cancel quickly on the other drivers).
> 
> ...


I'll post it here when it's received.. maybe start a new thread if the response is better than "Moshe's", LOL.


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

All of a sudden my Lyft app is saying that my insurance was rejected and my car inspection was rejected. Out of the blue for no reason at all. But I can still go online driver mode. Anybody else seeing this?


----------



## fairsailing (May 16, 2016)

AllenChicago said:


> All of a sudden my Lyft app is saying that my insurance was rejected and my car inspection was rejected. Out of the blue for no reason at all. But I can still go online driver mode. Anybody else seeing this?


Yep, just got the same message late this afternoon, but have not driven since this morning. Insurance docs are fine and it let's me go into driver mode too. I been seeing various server issues reported over the last several days including for me, an incorrect email pay report this week (a first), although the actual deposit was correct.


----------



## ItsASecret (Dec 1, 2014)

I've been experiencing issues with the app all day, it's annoying because I lost several rides today.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

90 !! Minutes !!! AWAY!!!!

CSRs be trolling



Stan07 said:


> Good Afternoon Allen,
> 
> Thank you for reaching out us today and for being a valued member of the Lyft community!
> 
> ...


----------



## DriverPsycho (Jul 27, 2016)

Adieu said:


> 90 !! Minutes !!! AWAY!!!!
> 
> CSRs be trolling


That's hilarious, I drove from IB to Coronado, from Coronado to Little Italy, from Little Italy to Liberty Station with Lyft app running in the back, not a single pin lol, btw, wth it's going on on liberty station? The whole square it's packed!! Even the parking lots where they do the beer festivals, sorry for those on queue


----------



## LEAFdriver (Dec 28, 2014)

AllenChicago said:


> All of a sudden my Lyft app is saying that my insurance was rejected and my car inspection was rejected. Out of the blue for no reason at all. But I can still go online driver mode. *Anybody else seeing this?*


Yes.  On Monday I got a message saying that my profile pic 'was not quite right'. (Or some wording to that effect) and they wanted me to take a new pic and upload it.

LOL

This pic has been FINE WITH THEM for almost 2 YEARS. _NOW,_ they say _'it's not quite right_?'  BTW, It's the one the MENTOR took...and I never really liked it....cause they doctored it so much I look like a CONEHEAD. 

Anyway....I didn't have time to mess with it and as long as it let me log on...I DID. Now, somehow, the request for a new pic had vanished. These people have NO CLUE which way is UP sometimes. 

https://uberpeople.net/threads/did-the-russians-hack-lyft-today.118796/


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

7Miles said:


> View attachment 75652
> It's working now for me.
> I am at the San Diego/ Tijuana border so connectivity might have been a real problem except it didn't work this morning at home either.
> Btw, while I was waiting , they brought in a bus for illegals to point of entry. Never seen one before.
> Anyways, the app is working now. Hallelujah!


That bus is compliments of TheDonald for everyone that said if Hillary lost they were leaving.

The line forms over there...


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

LEAFdriver said:


> Yes.  On Monday I got a message saying that my profile pic 'was not quite right'. (Or some wording to that effect) and they wanted me to take a new pic and upload it.
> 
> LOL
> 
> ...


All of a sudden my insurance and car inspection is good again. It is too bad that passenger demand has not picked up.


----------

